# عدم الالتباس يجب أن يذكر جنس ألعضو.



## يوسف الياس متى (15 أبريل 2009)

أحبائي اعضاء ألمنتدى كثيرا ما يحدث التباس لعدم معرفة جنس ألعضو اذا كان شاب او شابة . لذلك أنا أقترح أن يذكر ذلك في ألبيانات الشخصية للعضو .
وتقبلوا مني فائق ألاحترام وألمحبة .
أخوكم في ألمسيح يوسف متى .


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 أبريل 2009)

*طب ما هيا فيه علامة انثى وزكر بتوضح ده 

وبعدين ايه علاقة الموضوع بقسم الكتابات 

وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2009)

*أخى يوسف الايقونات الموجوده تحت الاسم بتبين النوع*






*دى معناها ذكر*





*ودى معناها أنثى*


----------



## fouad78 (17 أبريل 2009)

والإشارة أهي عند اسمك حطيتها بالدائرة الحمراء


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

هى الخاصيه موجوده فى البيانات بس فى اعضاء مبتعملهاش وعشان كده مش بيبان العلامه تحت اسمهم​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هى الخاصيه موجوده فى البيانات بس فى اعضاء مبتعملهاش وعشان كده مش بيبان العلامه تحت اسمهم​


 

كلامك صحيح...
المشكلة في عدم استعمالها من قبل الأعضاء.


----------



## يوسف الياس متى (8 مايو 2009)

:Love_Letter_Send: أنا لك :Love_Letter_Send: ولغيرك لن أكون :Love_Letter_Send:
*********************************************************
أحبائى المشكلة هية عندما لا يكون هناك اشارات اوعلامات واسماء غريبة لا يمكن فهمها وهناك تكون اللخبطة بين الاخ والاخت بالمخاطبة فلعدم الالتباس يجب ان يدل على الجنس , اشكركم وليبارك الرب حياتكم لمجد اسمه القدوس .
اخوكم في المسيح يوسف متى .
:Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:


----------

